# Yeti 303 2009



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Fugly, actually it's called Yeti 303-7


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

at least its not a SP. what is it anyways? like a vpp system with a rail actuated shock or sum dum *** crud like like?


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Please god tell me that's a joke....


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

7" of travel?


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

And i thought yeti couldn't make a more stupid design then the current 303..... damn I was wrong... oh so very wrong..... 

That thing looks heavier than Oprah....


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

Weird. Rails appear to be gone and it looks like a VPP.

Why would Yeti introduce two new rail bikes and remove the rails from the 303?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

that is another bike...not a replacement to the 303.....


----------



## all-yeti! (Aug 21, 2007)

and it's a proto....if it makes it to production, it's not going to be so ugly...


----------



## NoManerz (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd rather have a bike that is all go and no show. You guys drive rice rockets too or what?


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

i bet only 1 out of all 3 of the current protos goes into production. 
probably just the smaller frame w/ the single pivot rail.


----------



## $ally Hu$tle (Apr 6, 2007)

lol thats not a 2009 303 or a replacement of the 303 or all. it's a prototype of a completely new bike.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

10 bearings... that's a whole lot of maintenance


----------



## kamikazee ideki (Jul 2, 2007)

btw that bike has rails just below the seat post so whoever said it doesnt have rails is wrong...


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

.... ok... so after my second glance at this hideous concoction, one thing stands out to me.... 

i like the new white yeti seat.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

kamikazee ideki said:


> btw that bike has rails just below the seat post so whoever said it doesnt have rails is wrong...


I stand corrected, you are right. I missed the rail earlier, but see it now that you've pointed it out.

--Ben


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm glad yeti is being so adventurous with it's engineering. The only other companies you see doing things like these are much smaller and don't have the resources to really push new designs out into the market. Yeti is almost becoming somwhat Nicolai-ish in terms of bold new designs. I hope they keep it up!

P.S. That GT I-Drive DH isn't exactly a looker either!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Quarashi said:


> P.S. That GT I-Drive DH isn't exactly a looker either!


I think it is


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Quarashi said:


> P.S. That GT I-Drive DH isn't exactly a looker either!


Hahaha touche! (*as i do ride a DHi myslef...  )


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*Another Picture*

One from today.

The classic 303
and the new rail'er


----------



## BWVDubya (Nov 19, 2007)

I think all of those look sick. Totally unconventional looks and savagery


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

more proto pics


----------



## stepanov (May 9, 2006)

I kind of like that new Yeti 303-7. It's pretty rad looking!


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

crisillo, i like the pics of the top two. makes sense to me having single pivot but then the rail to keep the shock just going backwards and forwards and not twisting. should be good for the shock life.
not sure about the bottom one. it looks like a floating swingarm with the shock mounted to it and the top tube. hope the welds on the top tube hold or it'll be family jewels time! ouch.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

cant tell wat to make of these yet
interesting to see them running the two different headtube sizes though
gotta wait and see what happens with them


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

I want the one with the DHX Air!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

You know these maybe a bit goofy but they are protos... the Seven looked 100% goofy, and now it looks a lot better
keeping that in mind, i'm excited to see where these new DH protos go.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

The '303-7' frame is actually pretty light, I had a chance to pick it up myself. It isn't an 09 303 either, but rather a new 7 inch freeride bike, similar to the old AS-X. Apparently, the rails help to eliminate square bumps among other things.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Wow...what a piece.

It's gonna be like $4000 frame only too.

Way to go Yeti.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

we need more info on the little frame - I wish someone would've taken a picture of the sticker describing what it is.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow, there's a lot of hate for these prototypes. Kinda sounds like when the 303 came out, and look at it now.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Nut! said:


> Wow, there's a lot of hate for these prototypes. Kinda sounds like when the 303 came out, and look at it now.


Welcome to the internet. A place where skepticism is the rule.


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

the 303-7 is a great revision of the 303's design. It keeps the rail for the shock rate, and it uses a link to save weight where the other rail is not being fully utilized anyways. There was talks originally of yeti using the second rail to alter wheelpaths and slightly tweak shock rates, not to mention experiment with slightly radius'ed rails and what not. they never did that and the second rail on the 303 is just really adding weight in the grand scheme of it all. the 303-7 should make for a cool bike, hopefully they utilize it in a more astetically pleasing way for their future DH bikes.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

photos make it no justice. seeing it in person realllly makes it look way sicker


----------



## thom9719 (Jan 14, 2005)

what bike did leov race at the otter?

Kyle,


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

Wow, Yeti is doing to take a lot of my money in the next couple of years...


----------



## thegromit (Jan 17, 2007)

I like them all. I want to try this rail system. How do you 303 guys like it?


----------



## Acme54321 (Oct 8, 2003)

I think it looks pretty sweet. Looks like they are using the rail to get a constant leverage ratio all the way through the travel. I think it's pretty sweet. At least they are trying something new.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

chooofoojoo said:


> And i thought yeti couldn't make a more stupid design then the current 303..... damn I was wrong... oh so very wrong.....
> 
> That thing looks heavier than Oprah....


look closly the rail is still there

and there was three yeti proto and there all sick


----------



## Full Trucker (Mar 23, 2004)

thegromit said:


> I like them all. I want to try this rail system. How do you 303 guys like it?


I like it very much.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Are you kidding me? No one snuck a picture of the Yeti Se7en that was sitting on a stand?

Looked amazing!

*Edit* - I spoke to soon.


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

thom9719 said:


> what bike did leov race at the otter?
> 
> Kyle,


supposedly this one I could be wrong though, b/c i think i saw a picture of him descending w/ a 36 - so maybe the 4x which they traditionally rode there .. or the little rail bike. not sure really.


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

the front piviot looks interesting.....like a secondary movement mimicing a second shock maybe? i might be seeing it wrong.

the rest looks like too much weight above the bb. high center of gravity(again?) also a double moto link looks problematic. agreed we don't need soo many bearings,


hey yeti put a pulley for the chain as long as your at it.


----------



## Secace (Sep 8, 2004)

Normally, I'd be all about this Yeti but after drooling over Vin's new C-field Jedi for 10 minutes, I'm slightly biased. Yeti wouldn't get my money.

Correction: Canfield already got my money and would always get my money. It's like the mafia. Once you're in, you're in for life.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

From Yeti, via Yetifan:
http://www.yetifan.com/news___results.html

"""
The 303 SS is more like a slopestyle bike. 5.4" of travel, stiff suspension, and a blast on jumps, berms, and any terrain that you need to toss your bike around. Justin raced this bike to his 3rd place finish. In fact, it is interesting to note that our riders raced on 5 different bikes (all their individual choices) at Sea Otter. Sam B raced the new 303R DH, Aaron Gwin (303 DH), Housman (AS-X), Ross (4x), and Abby who finished 5th in pro women (575).
"""


----------



## GiantGeoff (Jun 22, 2007)

I dont care about anyone else, the frame with the air shock is hot.


----------

